# Wood Chipper Recommendations



## OutdoorGuy (Oct 15, 2013)

I know this is a log splitter forum, but I am looking into buying a wood chipper to take care of some branches that I have laying around. I figure I might as well make some mulch out of them. Does anybody have suggestions for wood chippers? Any brands to recommend or features to look for are appreciated.


----------



## yardpro (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess it depends on how big and how many branches you have to get rid of. If they are smaller and there's not many of them, I would suggest an electric one. They are much cheaper and easier to move than the larger gas ones. 

This site has some information that you will probably find helpful in your search:
Wood Chippers Direct – Online Wood Chipper Superstore


----------

